# Win a Trip for 2 to Bimmerfest 2018 California



## AutoGuide.com

​





> *Love BMWs? Love the Wwest Coast weather? Bummed that Bimmerfest East is on hiatus? This is the contest for you.*
> 
> Sure to be the enthusiast event of the summer, you and a lucky friend could be on your way to sunny California to attend Bimmerfest 2018 California.
> 
> *Just click here and fill out this survey for your chance to win.*
> 
> Winners will get airfare for two, three nights’ accommodation, and $500 in spending money (not that boring old saving money) and entry to the year’s biggest celebration of BMWs and their fans.
> 
> Taking place on May 25 to 28, Bimmerfest is happening at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, California. Bimmerfest California hosts countless BMWs every year and activities will include autocross, the Battle of the Bimmers, and a real BMW Heritage Corral.
> 
> So enter today for your chance to enjoy the show season early and attend Bimmerfest West. Contest open from March 7 to April 20.
> 
> Click here for rules and regulations.


Read more about Win a Trip for 2 to Bimmerfest 2018 California at AutoGuide.com.


----------

